# So Goathappy......



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

have you had a chance to shoot your new gun. I love mine, its easy to hold, shoots smooth and accurate. I like it better than probably anything else I have, even if it is just a .22.

Here is a better picture, it is a ruger .22LR rifle. They do come in other colors as well.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I did get a chance to shoot it a couple months ago, I love it. Its just the right weight and size, mine isn't very accurate, when my dad gets time he's going to help me sight it in. When I went to pick it out, they also had a red one and a green one and I think the guy said it also came in lavender and pink  Rugers are great guns, my dad has several.

Is your's older than mine? I see it doesn't have the clip lever below the trigger


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I think they are great. I have never shot a gun in my life. I do not know why because all my sister have and we had the all over the house when I was growing up, they were in every room of the house. 

I would like to get a gun now days because of the way things have gotten. Here in Colorado it is harder and harder to buy a gun or even find one. I guess once Obama was elected the gun sales have just gone thou the roof. I just heard a news clip that it is harder and harder to find ammo also. I jusss before the election the ammo was like $12.00 a box now it is almost $45.00 a box.


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

Gun sales in Iowa have gone crazy the last few months. They have a waiting list at the two local stores. I am kind of afraid of them myself but my son shoots. I didn't know that they come in assorted colors!!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Those are cute guns...wow I never thought I'd use those two words together in the same sentence...lol...

I grew up in a hunting family and my husband hunts and likes guns. I'm just uncomfortable around guns for some reason, though...I never could get used to them.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

FunnyRiverFarm said:


> Those are cute guns...wow I never thought I'd use those two words together in the same sentence...lol...


 :ROFL: They are pretty, everybody I've showed it to so far really likes it 

Our local sporting goods store put this on their sign out front after the elections









When we went last summer, they were totally stocked with guns and last time we went in January their guns were almost gone. There's this one chain sporting goods store, I can't remember the name of it but we've bought from them before(I think it might have been Cheaper Than Dirt) they reported sales over $100,000 the week after the election. My brother was looking for a Mini-14 Ranch Rifle and he was extremely lucky to find one at a good price(it wasn't a ranch rifle but a target one, still a really nice gun)


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I bought mine around October of last year. Mine does not have the clip lever, I wonder if it something extra that you can get.

Our family is big into guns, although we do not do alot of hunting. We was teaching my friends 4 yr old on how to hold and aim a small single shot 22. She had no problems, we even let her aim on her own and she hit the mark four times, we just had to help her hold it. Just to add we practice very strict gun safety at all times.

Here is a photo of HP's first time holding and shooting a gun. Mom who is helping her is a 2 time sharpshooter state youth champion.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I love the pic!

Warms my heart to see a lil' girl with a rifle! I was raised around guns and was always taught proper safety and respect for them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I also was raised around guns.....my dad always made safety come 1st....we had to go through a hunters safety course ....even though.... I wasn't into hunting.......
When we had our kids....they wanted to shoot the 22 riffle.....we told them sure ....you can ....but only after... you go through a hunters safety course and pass.....they did ...and passed with flying colors.......then enjoyed shooting at targets ...cans ... :wink:


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh yes the older kids have went through gun safety classes as well, but we have always had guns in the house and that has been the number one priority, gun safety. I believe that it should be something kids should learn, especially if you have guns in the house.

The kids (1 15yr old boy, 1 10yr old girl, and 1 4yr old girl) pester us every weekend to go shoot. We set up targets, use it as a opportunity to teach, and have some fun together. :grouphug: 

Little side story. The teenager thought he was going to be smart and shoot a black bird. We have a hard and steady rule at our place - you shoot it, you eat it. I guess he thought we were kidding. Ummm NO, lets just say he will never shoot another animal that he is not going to eat again. :slapfloor:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

My house rule for guns dont touch unless Daddy is there and says ok. So far the kids dont even ask to see any of them, I have 12 and am still shoppin for more, I take my 13 year old out and she has shot ALL of em yes even the 12ga, she says she hates the Mosin Nagat the most, it does kick like a mule :wink: . I gave her a little Savage .22 a couple of years back for x-mas and she immidiatley painted the stock with hearts and flowers and named it Steve. I made her learn to clean it as well as shoot it. next year when my 8 turns 9 she will get the intro to shootin. Its great to see there are still people who own guns and manage to raise kids around em with out trouble.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: that is so funny.....sounds familiar....LOL :ROFL: 

Our son when he was young.. asked... if he could shoot a wild rabbit it was winter so the rabbits didn't have any summer boils.....we told him the same as you mistyblue.........kill it ...you will clean it ....and we will eat it.... :wink: well he shot it .....had to clean it.... in which he hated,... I cooked it up....but he didn't want any part of it .....so needless to say... he didn't want to shoot live animals after that.....but... he did like shooting cans....because he didn't have to clean the can :wink: :ROFL:


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Just because I like to bragg, here are a few more photo's from that day. The only one who did not get her pic taken was my friend, she was busy helping the kids.

Helping Liz with her aim









She was so proud of herself









Jerith thinking he is a pro. (he got outshot by the girls -lol)









My brother showing his kids how its done









My boyfriend not wanting to be outdone by my brother









Finally me, myself and I


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

nice pics........  ......dueling 22's...LOL


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Cute gun...
Nice pics!


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks - we love our time being outside. My brother is divorced and he only get his kids every other weekend, so he likes to spend as much time with them as possible and we make it a family affair when possible. So if we are not at our land shooting targets, you will probably find us fishing, either fresh or saltwater and every now and then I get one as my slave..umm.. helper for the day. They love to go with me and help with the goats and horses.

Here are a few pics from when I had m last helper


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

mistyblue said:


> Little side story. The teenager thought he was going to be smart and shoot a black bird. We have a hard and steady rule at our place - you shoot it, you eat it. I guess he thought we were kidding. Ummm NO, lets just say he will never shoot another animal that he is not going to eat again. :slapfloor:


When my brother was 10 he shot a couple birds with a BB gun and my mom said, "Ok, you killed them now you have to eat them" my brother was just balling, he didn't want to eat them :ROFL:


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah it was a fight with him as well, but we did not want to back down. To us that is part of the gun safety. 

He was crying and then he tried to get mad, but eventually he bucked up and cleaned and ate the bird. He has never even played around about shooting something besides targets since then.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I get one as my slave..umm.. helper for the day.


 that wheel barrow is so much bigger than her... :shocked: .....you can sure see her struggle with it........very nice little helper you have there....what a sweetie :wink:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Thats great! Good to see youngsters learnin to shoot. Everyone in my family is avid in the hunting area, when my brother and I were in shooting sports we could outshoot almost all of the adults there, nothin like teachin em how its done :wink: 
My brother was going to go compete in a state championship shooting thing.. no idea what its called anymore, but our group didn't have enough options so he didn't have enough credits =\


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a 6mm rifle-it shoots very nicely-no major kick back and the last time I shot it it was right on target. I have to keep it away from my folks-it was a gift from a family friend. It collects some dust these days as it seems like I can't ever get away to go hunting. It's to expensive anymore to go hunting.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

tothboer she worked so hard and not once complained, we got 3 stalls cleaned that day. Now before someone calls about child labor laws, she gots lots of breaks and only moved 2 of the 18 wheelbarrols. But I have to give her credit she did work, filled most of those loads and all in the rain. And her dad said she would never do it without throwing a fit.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> tothboer she worked so hard and not once complained, we got 3 stalls cleaned that day. Now before someone calls about child labor laws, she gots lots of breaks and only moved 2 of the 18 wheelbarrols. But I have to give her credit she did work, filled most of those loads and all in the rain. And her dad said she would never do it without throwing a fit.


 Awwww.....she is a real sweet heart..... 2 wheelbarrows full is very impressive......It is good to teach children that not only feeding is involved with caring for our animals ....but it's the dreaded cleanup to...... :wink:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I always loved helping out when I was younger. When I got my goats I wasn't too excited about cleaning pens (age 9) but now I hate it when my family tries to help. And I couldn't work a wheelbarrow to save my life. Thankfully, practice makes perfect!

She is so sweet! She'll be a great little helper!


----------

